# Installer des fichiers .rpm ou .deb sur Gentoo

## tux9000

Salut !

Tout d'abord je débute avec Gentoo, alors ne soyez pas trop méchant   :Very Happy: 

Je souhaite installer un client VPN sur ma distrib.

Problème : le fichier d'install est uniquement disponible en .rpm ou .deb 

Y'a t-il une solution pour installer ce type de fichier sur Gentoo ?

Merci !

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour tux9000,

A ma connaissance, non.

Supposons que ce soit possible, installer tel quel un paquet prévu pour une autre distribution a toutes les chances de provoquer un drame  :Smile: 

Par contre, ce que tu peux faire c'est extraire le contenu du paquet avec l'outil qui va bien (rpm ou apt, disponibles dans portage il me semble): tu y trouveras les données d'un côté et surtout les scripts d'installation/désinstallation (entre autre) de l'autre (cf les manpages rpm & apt pour les options d'extraction). Donc tu auras toutes les infos nécessaires pour installer ou sinon faire tourner ton programme proprement sous gentoo, avec un peu d'huile de coude (en particuliers les dépendances à installer normalement, via portage, évidemment).

Bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## tux9000

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bonjour tux9000,
> 
> A ma connaissance, non.
> 
> Supposons que ce soit possible, installer tel quel un paquet prévu pour une autre distribution a toutes les chances de provoquer un drame  
> ...

 

Merci pour la réponse, je vais tester ça !   :Smile: 

----------

## Pyro MX

rpm et dpkg sont en effet dans Portage, mais comme l'indique sagement El_Goretto, les installer sans en vérifier le contenu pourrait causer des problèmes, en particulier si ces paquets touchent à des fichiers gérés par des paquets dans Portage. À moins d'être certain que le paquet puisse être installé sans causer de conflits dans les fichiers du système, +1 pour le truc d'inspecter le contenu et d'en extraire le contenu pertinent.

----------

## tux9000

 *Pyro MX wrote:*   

> rpm et dpkg sont en effet dans Portage, mais comme l'indique sagement El_Goretto, les installer sans en vérifier le contenu pourrait causer des problèmes, en particulier si ces paquets touchent à des fichiers gérés par des paquets dans Portage. À moins d'être certain que le paquet puisse être installé sans causer de conflits dans les fichiers du système, +1 pour le truc d'inspecter le contenu et d'en extraire le contenu pertinent.

 

Très bien, je vais suivre vos conseils avisés.

merci !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sdauth

 *tux9000 wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Tout d'abord je débute avec Gentoo, alors ne soyez pas trop méchant  
> 
> Je souhaite installer un client VPN sur ma distrib.
> ...

 

Curieux, tu n'as pas de tarball des sources disponible ? Cela serait plus propre. Ensuite, tu construis ton ebuild avec un repo perso.

----------

